# PW Hypersynch and 5DII



## mikedubai (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey,

I may be a little dumb, but I have been accused of far worse! 

I am not sure if my Hypersynch works 'as advertised' or if my flashes are just firing in normal HSS.

My set up is:

5DII with Mini TT1 and AC3 attached 
2 x 580 EXII with Flex TT5's

The PW website/manual/Utility doesn't give me any clues, so if anybody shooting Hypersynch with a 5DII please let me know how they have their PW set in the utility?

Do you have HSS enabled on the back of the flash? Or does Hypersych automatically switch to this when it cant 'hypersynch' anymore?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## willrobb (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll make you feel better by telling you I don't even know what hypersynch is, I'm assuming it's a PW name for High Speed Synch?

If so, is PW hypersynch supposed to do something different from HSS that the 580EXII normally pits out, or is it just to allow you to trigger HSS wirelessly from the PW set-up?

Anyway you can test with and without the PW set up to see if there is any difference at high shitter speeds? 

Sorry for not being much help :-(

Hope someone else out there works with this system and can help you out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2012)

Doesn't this PW page explain it?

http://wiki.pocketwizard.com/index.php?title=HyperSync

or 

http://wiki.pocketwizard.com/index.php?title=Understanding_HyperSync_and_High_Speed_Sync

They seem to have lots of information about the difference, and, it is different.


----------



## Speed (Jan 16, 2012)

mikedubai said:


> Hey,
> 
> I may be a little dumb, but I have been accused of far worse!
> 
> ...



Everything is taken care of automatically.
I just leave the PW settings as standard in the utility. I had a play around testing & reached the decision they they do a pretty awesome job as standard. 
From memory it changes a from Hypersync to high speed sync at 1/320th. You will see a little "H" symbol come up when looking through the viewfinder while adjusting your shutter speed.
FWIW when I forced the hypersync to 1/320th there was the tiniest hint of the shutter on the image.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 19, 2012)

One other piece of advice... Have you configured your MiniTT1 and Flextt5s?

This is especially true if you are using multiple bodies to make sure that the config C1, C2, is set for the right body. I had some issues when I first got my 5D MKII and HyperSynch because I forgot about this and my PWs were set for my T2i.

There are a TON of configureables in the PW TT line, so make sure your firmware is updated, the right body selected and the right configurations for your needs


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 19, 2012)

Be sure your firmware is up to date.

The Tech support is great too.

sek


----------

